# Craftsman Chainsaw 358.356070



## Shelby68gt500 (Aug 15, 2014)

All, Broke out my old chainsaw after about 18 years in hibernation. My fuel lines just crumbled away and I purchased several sizes of new line, but nothings seems to snugly fit the openings into the fuel tank. Also, I have no idea if I have the lines connected correctly. I can get the saw to start briefly, but when I attempt to give it throttle, it just sounds like it is bogging down and then dies.
Anyone have a diagram how these lines should be connected?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Shelby68gt500 said:


> All, Broke out my old chainsaw after about 18 years in hibernation. My fuel lines just crumbled away and I purchased several sizes of new line, but nothings seems to snugly fit the openings into the fuel tank. Also, I have no idea if I have the lines connected correctly. I can get the saw to start briefly, but when I attempt to give it throttle, it just sounds like it is bogging down and then dies.
> Anyone have a diagram how these lines should be connected?
> 
> Thanks, Bob


The 358 model indicates Poulan, you might stop by HD or Lowes and check out the routing on their saws. The fuel travels from the tank through the carb and back to the tank. You can order the fuel line and filter from sears, go to partsdirect.com and enter your model number.Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Shelby (if you own one, I'm jealous). Here is a diagram of the fuel line routing. The purge bulb sucks fuel through the line with the filter, through the carb and returns it back to the tank. I would guess after 18 years of storage, the carb will need a rebuilding kit and a good cleaning. Here is a link to the repair kit for your Walbro HDA-49 carb. Walbro part number K22-HDA includes all the rubber parts that are probably dried out on your saw. It could also be purchased from a local small engine shop.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Wal...ltDomain_0&hash=item257a2a3ad2#ht_2379wt_1124

Link to the Walbro HDA service manual.

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/HDAseries.pdf


----------

